# Help - very unhappy boy



## Woo woo (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Wonder if you can help me...

Will is now 9 months and has become independent at falling asleep and staying asleep by sucking his thumb...i'm very happoy for him to do this and he is a good thumb sucker.  HOwever for the last 2 nights he has been very unsettled and waking up a lot, in fact last night he wanted to BF at 12pm which hasn't happened for months.  Thinking he could be ill i let him but after he had finished it still took me an hour to get him back to sleep.  I noticed then that he wasn't sucking his thumb like usual but thought nothing of it.  HE woke again at 4am and DH settled him but he said that he was fine and then would suddenly cry out as if in pain.  Anyway this morning i noticed that he has 3 blisters on the pad of the thumb that he sucks and everytime he puts it n his mouth he cries out in pain  

Any ideas what i can do about this cos puttting him down to sleep is really difficult and we've gone back to him sucking my finger instead of his thumb.  I've tried getting him to suck the other one but hes not willing!  Any sugesstions?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi there

Im just wondering if Will is coming down with a bug or is teething.

You could try either medised (has a tiny sedative in it) or ibuprofen.

Keep a close eye on him over the next few days and see what happens.

If you are concerned in any way please contact your GP

Jxxx


----------



## Woo woo (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply...we had a long night but kept him topped up with calpol just in case!  Blisters are now spreading to other hand so wondering if its not sucking but something else!  Will keep an eye on them and go to GP if it egts worse...Hes fine during the day though!  Just night which is bad cos he wants to suck his thumb but it hurts!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Do you have an NHS drop in clinic near you? Might be worth getting his hand looked in case its an infection

Jxx


----------



## Woo woo (Jan 13, 2006)

Its hand foot and mouth!  Nothing we can do except cuddles and calpol!  Just coincidence it started on the thumb that he sucks not good when hes feeling a bit rough...keeps going to suck it and then stops as if he rememebrs it hurts   alseep at the mo though so  

Thanks for your advice and help


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Try and get some medised..it might help him to get some sleep (and you!)

Let me know hoe he is if you can

Jxxxx


----------



## Woo woo (Jan 13, 2006)

Thumb is obviously feeling a bit better as he has been sucking it this afternoon thank goodness!  still got a temp though   Will continue with the calpol and only resort to medised if it gets really bad (we have to pin him down to give it as he HATES it!!!)  hopefully now the thumb is back he'll be a bit better tonight.  Thanks for your advice and concern


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

How is Will?

Jxx


----------

